
Edward Snowden Tweets Cryptic Code: Was It a Dead Man’s Switch? - dear
http://sputniknews.com/news/20160806/1044011551/snowden-twitter-leaks-dead-kidnapped.html
======
llamataboot
Greenwald says "He's fine"
[https://mobile.twitter.com/ggreenwald/status/761995125824360...](https://mobile.twitter.com/ggreenwald/status/761995125824360448)

~~~
mhurron
So basically yet another example of Betteridge's law of headlines.

------
dmarusic16
Also: Consider the source. Sputnik is unreliable and Kremlin-controlled, and
whatever analysis they cook up is usually FUD.

------
aburan28
It would be interesting to know what this tweet was really about however

------
micah94
Looks like he typed this: "openssl rand -hex 32" and got himself a nice
128-bit random number.

------
mburshteyn1
Probably tapped his yubikey

------
ivanceras
no

